# Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich



## steffen0678 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt im Frühjahr ist ja der Bewuchs noch etwas dürftig. Man liest im Netz so einiges von __ Wasserlinsen, die zu einem überschüssige Nährstoffe abbauen und andererseits den Fischen Schatten bieten. Ich möchte auf diese Art den Algen den Nährstoff entziehen und sie damit reduzieren.

Allerdings wird auch vor übermäßiger Wucherung gewarnt. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

VG

Steffen


----------



## katja (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

hallo steffen 

in meinem alten teich haben die fische die linsen immer gevespert.... 

soviel zum thema schatten oder wuchern


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Also bei mir im Teich halten sich die Linsen auch nicht  ... nur im kleinen Tümpel.
Meine Koi haben die nämlich zum Fressen gern ... leider.

Mandy


----------



## steffen0678 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Na dann brauch ich mir wegen der Wucherung keine Gedanken machen. Viele Fische hab ich nicht und die sind noch recht klein (max: 12 cm). Füttern kann man sich damit auch sparen.

Vielen Dank

Steffen


----------



## neuemmendorfer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Soviel ich weiß, benötigen die Wasserlinsen sehr viele Nährstoffe. Es gibt da leider ein Fenster, wo für die Algen noch genug, für die Linsen aber schon zu wenige Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.


----------



## Maifisch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Hallo Steffen!
Es heisst ja immer, dass diese Wasserlinsen oft von Vögeln angeschleppt werden, aber leider hatte ich noch nie das Vergnügen 
Ich hol mir immer Schwimmfarn, der sieht auch toll aus. Er ist größer und man sieht ihn gleich besser als die kleinen Linsen. 
Kannst ja mal gucken, ob deine Fische den auch mögen....... Ich hab __ Moderlieschen und die lassen den schön in Ruhe!  

LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Servus Steffen

Ich habe keine Fische, aber trotzdem sind sie immer weniger geworden ...

Mein Pflanzenteich ist wohl nährstoffarm, aber auch am damaligen Schwimmteich haben sie sich nicht gehalten ...

Auch Azolla (Algenfarn) hat sich im Pflanzenteich nicht gehalten ...


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

moin

siehe auch  

schöne Eisheilige


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Wir hatten sie letztes und vorletztes Jahr zur Algenbekämpfung eingesetzt. Es hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Man fängt ja klein an. Wir haben zuerst 500 Pflanzen gekauft, es war nur eine Hand voll. Im Teich war nichts zu sehen. Dann haben wir ca 2kg genommen. Nach einer Woche wurde das Wasser zunehmend klarer und die Pflanzen immer weniger. Die Fische haben ordentlich aufgeräumt. Ich mußte nur noch die Wurzeln raus keschern. Das Wasser blieb dann auch so.


----------



## Schwabenteich (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Wasserlinsen? Habe ich in Massen in den Aquarien. Die wurden irgendwann einmal mit neuen Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt und vermehren sich seitdem ohne Ende und müssen regelmässig abgekeschert werden. Man kann auch sagen, man kriegt sie nie mehr los, wenn sie sich irgendwo wohlfühlen. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

  das ist nicht "Stand der Wissenschaft" an Gartenteichen


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

auch stellt sich die Frage 

von was reden wir hier die "gemeine"  Wasserlinse ist lemna minor 

aber die Natur Mitteleuropas hat noch 

die Dreifurchige Wasserlinse (Lemna trisulca.)
die Bucklige Wasserlinse(Lemna gibba )
die Zierliche Wasserlinse (Lemna minuta) 
und die Rote Wasserlinse(Lemna turionifera)

"im Köcher"

 wer in der Saison ca. einmal die Woche abfischt 
oder Karpfenfische hat
oder klares Wasser 

wird kein "Luxusproblem" haben.


ein seperates Becken im Filterkreislauf mit einem Überlauf "unter der Wasseroberfläche"

aus dem immer "geerntet" wird

kann ein wirklicher Pflanzenfilter sein der Nährstoffe austrägt 

Mahlzeit 

und nochmal 

mfG


----------



## steffen0678 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Also ich hab mir 3 - 4 Kescher voll aus einem Ententeich geholt, wo das Zeugs wuchert. Müsste sich um Lemna Minor handeln. Ich werde berichten ob es was bringt.

VG
Steffen


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserlinsen im Gartenteich*

Steffen,
ich würde davon abraten sie reinzumachen.
Sind bei mir letztes Jahr eingeschleppt worden und die Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat kümmerte danach nur noch.
Sie sind kaum noch aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Dem Skimmer macht Wassersalat nichts aber die kleinen Dinger ...

Es ist glaube ich die am schnellsten wachsende Pflanze und bindet viele Nährstoffe.
Unterwasserpflanzen und größere Schwimmpflanzen sind mir persönlich lieber.


----------

